
Ask HN: What is your email setup? - anilshanbhag
After seeing a past HN thread where someone lost access to their Gmail account, I am scared. I currently just use Gmail with no backup. Wondering if there are good suggestions on building a &quot;real-world faults&quot; tolerant email service.
======
LinuxBender
I point MX for my domains to a VM. Postfix dumps everything to a text file.
Most would use Dovecot but I'm too lazy and dont care.

To read my mail, I use

    
    
      strings -a /var/spool/mail/nobody | more
    

When I am done reading my mail, I use

    
    
      > /var/spool/mail/nobody

------
Atg4V
I have an email specifically for account recovery and alerts on any changes to
my other email accounts. All except the recovery email have two factor. The
recovery email also has a max length password.

